# Apache error? With UPNP?



## cvc (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

If one of my users is connecting to the Apache server, I get an error every 30 seconds in httpd-error.log and this makes me crazy:

```
File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/upnp
```

How can I avoid this error message? Is this an error, or what? I googled the internet for two days, but I didn't find any useful solutions for this.

Sometimes there is some extension:


```
Invalid method in request SUBSCRIBE /upnp/service/WANCommonInterfaceConfig HTTP/1.1
Invalid method in request SUBSCRIBE /upnp/service/WANPPPConnection HTTP/1.1
Invalid method in request SUBSCRIBE /upnp/service/Layer3Forwarding HTTP/1.1
File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/upnp
Invalid method in request SUBSCRIBE /upnp/service/WANCommonInterfaceConfig HTTP/1.1
```

I'm a newbie in Apache, and it must be my mistake. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

It's the client that's sending requests for non-existing pages. Look for a solution on the client, not the server.


----------



## cvc (May 11, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's the client that's sending requests for non-existing pages. Look for a solution on the client, not the server.



On client? What app? They are using google chrome only, but if an another client connecting, with the same browser version, there is no error message...


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

A quick google search showed that uTorrent might be the culprit.


----------



## cvc (May 11, 2011)

no torrent allowed, it's not installed, checked twice in installed programs, services, registry, etc... anywhere...


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

Look in your apache log files, the client's IP address is also logged. Check the machine that has that IP address.


----------



## cvc (May 11, 2011)

But when I checked the services in Vista, there is a service named upnphost... I halted the service, and TADAAAAM! There is no more error... arrrgh... 
Thanks...


----------

